# Divided Fluval Edge!



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been wanting to get a Fluval edge for a long time and have just been waiting for a sale. Yesterday I happened to get a coupon from Petco in the mail for 20% off a purchase so I went after work and bingo!, I found that they had the Fluval Edge on sale for 30% off. I was able to combine the savings and only payed 50%.

I went to Michael's after to get some material to divide the tank with. I attached some suction cups to a cut piece of plastic mesh with floral wire. The sheet bends easily so I was able to fit it in the opening of the tank and attach it to the walls of the tank with the suction cups.

My boys Dart and Cosmo seem to love it so far and have even started new bubble nests. I have the way the aquarium looks next to my bed. It was easier to divide then I thought and the only issue I found was that the filter is a bit noisy. For the filter output I used a piece of filter sponge to baffle it since even on low it is too powerful for the boys.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

That is a great idea! Looks good


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

every michael's except the one i work at has plastic canvas xD

looks great though!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Sweet stuff! Your obviously doing a live fish-cycle then?


----------



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

I used water from the old five gallon tank. So far the cycle seems to be on track.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Water barely holds any beneficial bacteria, so unless you also used substrate and/or filter media, you didn't really seed the tank there.


----------



## PandaBetta (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats a GREAT idea!!! The divider could of bern better executed but other than that looks awesome... Im just a perfectionist


----------



## OMB (Nov 6, 2011)

you can combine coupons? that's awesome! I love the Fluval Edge. I just got the Fluval Chi severely discounted at Petsmart. Love the look of these tanks. Pretty!


----------

